# Keep your phone locked!



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

You can never be too careful.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/wife-fills-husband-phone-child-211606375.html






> An Oklahoma man was arrested after hundreds of images of child pornography were found on a phone that belonged to him — but it was all part of a scheme hatched by his wife, investigators say.
> The wife, 33-year-old Lacey Hucks, and her friend Angel Moore, 44, are accused of working together to frame the husband, according to arrest affidavits.
> Investigators believe Hucks’ plan centered around gaining custody of their kids.
> “It had to do with her getting her children back,” Garvin County Sheriff Jim Mullett told McClatchy News. “If they could get him out of the picture, then she thought she would get her children back.”


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I read that. Unfortunately, some women resort that that kind of **** in their spiteful hate. I keep repeating myself, but today's men are so pathetically dumb when it comes to divorce and separation.
This dude actually left the phone (an old phone, he didn't used anymore) in her possession, that's how the ex got hold of that phone, and that's how the police figured out that he was being setup, when they corroborated his story of that not being his actual phone in use, but an old phone he left in his old house.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow. He got lucky they actually took time to investigate.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Good lord, that's HORRIBLE!!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Saw something about this yesterday or maybe the day before. Think they did this with one of his old phones.

This is less about security for a single device and more about operational security (OPSEC, to use the term favored by some of the less-than-savory subreddits) as a whole, specifically the lack of a comprehensive “circle of trust” policy that applies to both people AND devices.

EVERYONE should have a lock code on their devices. And yes, you should share that info with your spouse. But the _very moment_ that the nature of your relationship changes into one that has the potential to shift into something more adversarial, change the codes — and don’t share them.

With respect to devices, once you’ve upgraded to a new device (whether a phone, tablet, laptop, etc) wipe the old one and sell it or give it away.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I think I'll just keep my house in order and keep my phone unlocked. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------

